# Music similar to Poulenc's Gloria/Fauré's requiem?



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi!

Can someone please recommend me some music similar to Poulenc's/Fauré's choir music? 

I bought my girlfriend a cd with dutoit's recording of Poulenc's gloria/stabat mater and Gardiner's recording of Britten's war requiem and she really loves it. Her birthday is coming up and I want to surprise her with something similar.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Try the Durufle Requiem - v nice

A more adventurous choice might be the Stravinsky Symphony of Psalms - profoundly moving and recognisably in the same neoclassical idiom


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

I should have added those to the ones she already knew but still a great idea because she doesn't own a recording of the durufle piece


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Poulenc:

_Stabat Mater_ (Link is just the first section)





_Litanies à la Vierge Noire_





The acapella _Quatre Motets pour un Temps de Penitence_ and _Quatre Motets pour le temps de Noel_

Something like this might just do -- the totally fine EMI re-releases of the original Angel / Seraphim recordings with French musicians; the sound is just fine and they should not break the back of your budget....
http://www.amazon.com/Poulenc-Sacred-Secular-Choral-Works/dp/B0001RVQLE/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1393326431&sr=8-8&keywords=Poulenc+Quatre+Motets+pour+le+temps+de+penitence

P.s. it seems not so many people know of Saint-Saens' _Requiem_, and the piece does have its ardent fans.


----------



## Orange Soda King (Sep 14, 2010)

I wonder what you would think about Poulenc's "Figure Humaine." I love that piece myself.


----------

